# Bad water pump?



## toddo101 (Feb 26, 2011)

When I turn off my 8N after running it (basically till it is warmed up) water spews out of the radiator overflow then there is a thumping sound in the engine. Would this be a bad water pump or thermostat. I don't see any water leaking around the pump.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy toddo101, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have a stuck thermostat. Check it out. The "thumping" sound might indicate that it is boiling after being shut off?? If the water pump is not leaking coolant around the impeller shaft, and the shaft bearing is tight, it should be ok. Is your fan belt slipping??

I don't know if this applies to your 8N but on my old Ford 3600, if I fill the radiator full to the top it will spew out coolant when shut off warm or hot. This is due to fluid expansion. This is normal for my tractor. It seeks its own level, which is about 1/2" - 3/4" above the radiator core. It has run many years without problems.


----------

